# Fragebogen



## ITA

Was ist:
_Fragebogen.
_folgendem.
_bemerkenswerten.

Bitte in spanish.  
VIELE DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alc112

Fragenbogen------> cuestionario
bemerkenswert-----> notable, interesante
La otra no encontré, pero en todo caso, folgen---> Seguir
Espero que te siirva.
en relaidad, tendrías que poner unpco de contexto


----------



## ITA

alc112 said:
			
		

> Fragenbogen------> cuestionario
> bemerkenswert-----> notable, interesante
> La otra no encontré, pero en todo caso, folgen---> Seguir
> Espero que te siirva.
> en relaidad, tendrías que poner unpco de contexto



Ahí va el contexto:
Vor ein paar Tagen hat ein Hausbesitzer einem wohnungssuchenden Ehepaar aus Frankfurt einen Fragebogen in die Hand gedrückt,der mit folgendem bemerkenswerten  Satz beginnt:


----------



## alc112

ITA said:
			
		

> Ahí va el contexto:
> Vor ein paar Tagen hat ein Hausbesitzer einem wohnungssuchenden Ehepaar aus Frankfurt einen Fragebogen in die Hand gedrückt,der mit folgendem bemerkenswerten Satz beginnt:




y si es fragen dem (separado)???


----------



## ITA

alc112 said:
			
		

> y si es fragen dem (separado)???


nein,nein el texto es así como lo escribí.


----------



## Jana337

A couple of days ago a couple on the search for an appartment was given a questionnare by a landlord. The questionnaire started with this remarkable sentence:

Well, I do not know exactly where the problem is but hope this helps anyway.

Jana


----------



## gaer

_Vor ein paar Tagen hat ein Hausbesitzer einem wohnungssuchenden Ehepaar aus Frankfurt einen Fragebogen in die Hand gedrückt,der mit folgendem bemerkenswerten Satz beginnt:_

_A couple days ago, a landlord "handed out" a questionnaire to a married couple from Frankfurt seeking an apartment, which started with the following noteworthy (remarkable) sentence:_

folgend=following. It adds "em" because it is dative, follwing "mit".

Fragebogen and bemerkenswert you could have found immediately on LEO:

LEO would have directed you to "folgend", but you would have needed to know to look for the basic word without the ending.


http://dict.leo.org/?lp=ende&lang=de&searchLoc=0&cmpType=relaxed&relink=on&sectHdr=on&spellToler=std&search=folgendem



Jana's translation was perfect, by the way, but I changed the word order and combined a bit. 

Gaer


----------



## alc112

*De gaer*


> A couple days ago, a landlord "handed out" a questionnaire to a married couple from Frankfurt seeking an apartment, which started with the following noteworthy (remarkable) sentence:


Hace un par de días, un dueño respartió un cuestioonario para un matrimonio de Frankfurt que buscaba un apartammento. Esté empezaba con la siguiente oración remarcable:

Croe que es así. A ver qué te dice Nil.


----------

